

While Their Kids Were Asleep, These parents Pull Of This Amazing Stunt... - yeukhon
http://www.picddit.com/p/3vq38y

======
codex
This kind of education is priceless. Once the kids figure out what's been
happening, they'll never listen to Creationists, or any other religious dogma,
in the same way again.

------
ryanthejuggler
Since when did HN become Imgur?

~~~
yeukhon
It reminds me what we as technologists need to remember and what we older
brother, sisters, father, mother and uncle and aunt needs to remember: spend
more time playing toys with kids :) and more toys gifts or creative gifts than
computer games.

